# How to change the language on ETKA



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok i finally got etka 7.0 to work but its in german... Any idea where to look


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*

woot woot, got that ish to work..


----------



## Tim_1.8T (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*

What is ETKA 7.0 and what does it do? If you don't mind....


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (Tim_1.8T)*

it does this


----------



## Tim_1.8T (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (Tim_1.8T)*

1) Click the scrolling page looking icon below the print icon in the top right (the settings menu)
2) Click Sprachauswahl (6th option down in the menu)
2) Click Englisch
What version are you running? I've got 7 update 597.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (Boostin20v)*

where do you guys get this


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (PolskiHetzen)*

Good question, but we can not discuss that on the forums.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (PolskiHetzen)*

My ETKA requires 1280 x 920 res in order to be installed, my max screen res is 1024 x 768








how did you guys got around this issue?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_What version are you running? I've got 7 update 597.

597 is a little behind








we are on 644 or 645 @ work


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
597 is a little behind








we are on 644 or 645 @ work

Most people still have the 5 or 6.. All i need is the 7 my car is a 2002


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Most people still have the 5 or 6.. All i need is the 7 my car is a 2002









v7 was assumed








i was referring to the update #
v7 update 644 for example...look in the top left corner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you have any etka questions hit me up..i use it everyday








but to he honest..i didnt know how to change the language..its already in english @ work..










_Modified by reflected at 4:54 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
v7 was assumed








i was referring to the update #
v7 update 644 for example...look in the top left corner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you have any etka questions hit me up..i use it everyday








but to he honest..i didnt know how to change the language..its already in english @ work..









_Modified by reflected at 4:54 PM 4-29-2007_

Give me a user name and password and i'll update it


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*

it updates automatically @ work
real copies require a hdd lock to be installed on the parrellel port
if i could believe me i would











_Modified by Boostin20v at 8:21 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (reflected)*

my version is v6.31 and it's impossible to use in on my laptop because of the res


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_my version is v6.31 and it's impossible to use in on my laptop because of the res

yes i had the same problem.. V6 wouldn't even let me install it.. But V7 let me and it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eldi (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
yes i had the same problem.. V6 wouldn't even let me install it.. But V7 let me and it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can you link me + provide me a user/ passwrd to where I can download ETKA V7 from (I.E FTP ) ?
I do not mind German, I can read it








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (Eldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eldi* »_
Can you link me + provide me a user/ passwrd to where I can download ETKA V7 from (I.E FTP ) ?
I do not mind German, I can read it








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would be illegal
and i dont think boostin would that care for that too much








maybe try pm'ing a few ppl


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
yes i had the same problem.. V6 wouldn't even let me install it.. But V7 let me and it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (18T_BT)*



got it updated a little, from 597 to ^^^


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How to change the language on ETKA (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_got it updated a little, from 597 to ^^^

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I cant get the pictures break downs of the parts all I get is the part numbers is there something I have to click for the part break downs to work?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I cant get the pictures break downs of the parts all I get is the part numbers is there something I have to click for the part break downs to work?

Thats just the screen shot..


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

so using Pete's pictures above you only see the right side of that screen with the part numbers and no diagram?
Some pages have no image associated with them, you can scroll through the pages with the buttons at look like a page and an arrow left and right in the top right corner. If thats not it I've no idea.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

maybe I was not looking at one that had picture i'll check it when I get home


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_maybe I was not looking at one that had picture i'll check it when I get home

what were you looking @?
almost all pages have illustrations
accessories and things like text listings for alternators dont have pictures though


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

yea I was just looking at something that didnt have a picture I guess... Thanks!


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Im trying to get past the hardlock on v6.. it looks like its on my cd but it wont let me in .. any advice ?


----------

